
Simulated Brain Ramps Up To Include 100 Trillion Synapses - joeyespo
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2012-11/world%E2%80%99s-fastest-supercomputer-simulates-100-trillion-synapses-many-human-brain
======
EvaPeron
Stating the obvious here, but at what point do we drop the word "simulation"
and just say IBM has electronically re-created a macaque monkey brain? Doing
that would then entail ethical issues, just like if it were a real monkey.
Does not sound like they are quite "there" yet, but they sound close. Let's
quit "monkeying about" with weasel words like "simulation" and start tackling
the inevitable ethical considerations head-on.

